# Ich habe meinen ERSTEN Pot in Planung, kann ich ihn wie abgebildte Bauen???



## blub und weg (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
Ich habe mal mit ScetchUp ein bischen rumgespielt  und habe eine Idee für einen Pot grafisch umgesetzt  nun ist meine Frage ob ich den so bauen könnte und er auch eine gute Leistung erziehlen könnte  oder ob ich grundlegende Dinge falsch geplant hab. Oder die struktur nicht brauchbar ist. Die befestigung möchte ich für 775, 1156 und 1366 basteln.(hab keine Zeichnung davon)
Im Anhang findet ihr ein paar Bilder und die ScetchUp Datei damit ihr euch das ganze noch einmal "näher" angucken könnt. (ist cm mäßig dargestellt, kann also so ausgemessen werden in SketchUp)


Also alles was auf den Bildern orange-rot ist sollte Kupfer sein und das graue soll als darstellen.

Für alle ohne SketchUp noch ein paar Maßangaben:
CPUauflagefläche: 4cm durchmesser
Gesammtdurchmesser an der dicksten Stelle: 8cm
Wandstärke: 0,5 cm
Gesammthöhe: 26cm

Verbesserungsvorschläge und Fragen sind herzlich willkommen

PS: Mit dem Bau wird das wahrscheinlich noch 1/4 Jahr oder länger dauern, da ich immoment keine Zeit und kein Geld habe


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich habe meinen ERSTEN Pot in Planung, kann ich ihn wie angebildte Bauen???*

Hey, wie willst du das Ding bauen ?
Hast du die Fräsen etc. dafür ?
Die Referenz hier im Forum wenns um Pötte geht ist "der8auer"
Schreib ihn mal an, er kann dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## blub und weg (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich habe meinen ERSTEN Pot in Planung, kann ich ihn wie angebildte Bauen???*

das würde mr von nem beannten cnc-gedreht werden selbst habe ich leder nicht das passende werzeug oder die passenden maschienen dazu


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Juli 2010)

öhm in mm  ,Holz wird in cm gemessen metall immer in mm 

ohne maße geht nichts .


----------



## patmaster (20. Juli 2010)

Sry, aber was genau ist das überhaupt nen Pot.
Als ich den Titel gelesen habe musst ich erstmal fett grinsen..."der will sich nen Pott bauen ?!"...


----------



## zcei (20. Juli 2010)

Hm bemüh mal die Suche oder 10 sec google 

Brauchst du bei extremen Kühlmethoden wie Trockeneis oder flüssigen Stickstoff. Das Material ist meist Kupfer (beste Wärmeleitung) welches runtergekühlt wird. Der Pot sitzt auf der CPU und dadurch wird die dann auch runtergekühlt..


----------



## Scheolin (20. Juli 2010)

Wofür soll der Pot eig. sein?
Dice,LN2 oder Misch?

Der der dir den Pot dreht,zeichnet der den auch nochmal?
Weil Sketchup ja nicht zum technischen Zeichnehn gedacht ist und infolge dessen auch nicht das .dfx/.dwg Format kann.Ich geh mal von der Free Version aus.

hast du dir schon gedanken zur Befestigung gemacht?


----------



## blub und weg (23. Juli 2010)

der soll eigentlich für beides herhalten, wenn es iwie machbar ist 


das wird nochmal gezeichnet wenn ich dem bekannten bescheid sage, zeichen und drehen würde 5-15€ kosten und denn müsste ich noch das material bezahlen.


die befestigung hatte ich erstmal so zum testen aus 25-35mm mdf-platte geplant, da ich die kostenlos bekomme und das denke ich für einen ersten test reichen müsste, da sie stabiel ist, auch von der isolation einigermaßen gut ist und wenn man es mit dem wasser nicht übertreibt auch das machbar ist  im anhang seht ihr so meine erste planug für die halterung ist aber nicht irgentwie maßstabsgetreu und die löcher sind auch einfach mal so schnell hingesetzt 

wobei ich glaube das eine kreisförmige haltering besser geeignet und stabieler ist


----------

